

FOVE – The World's First Eye Tracking Virtual Reality Headset - fsimoneschi2
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fove/fove-the-worlds-first-eye-tracking-virtual-reality

======
monk_e_boy
WOW, I wonder if they could counter act 'jiggly eyes' ... this with some
external cameras and BOOM stable vision?!

[http://www.allaboutvision.com/conditions/nystagmus.htm](http://www.allaboutvision.com/conditions/nystagmus.htm)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phpe_RVGqcA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phpe_RVGqcA)

------
simonebrunozzi
I tried FOVE during one of their demo events here in San Francisco. Simply
amazing.

